# Here is a 2020 Giant please share info



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Yesterday i was surprised when i saw a FS for 4,000$ canadian.
Tomorrow i will try to see one but they are pretty much sold out.
Ya, it seems our importer buys about 10% more than the presold. Basicaly most shops will not have our size and the wharehouse only has XS.
The rims seems OK but would a 2.8 fit in front? in rear?
What generation of Yamaha motor is it?
I know it is kind of entry level but for the price i am interested.
Here asking a shop is pretty much useless, they are still very new.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/stance-eplus-2-2020


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

33red said:


> Yesterday i was surprised when i saw a FS for 4,000$ canadian.
> Tomorrow i will try to see one but they are pretty much sold out.
> Ya, it seems our importer buys about 10% more than the presold. Basicaly most shops will not have our size and the wharehouse only has XS.
> The rims seems OK but would a 2.8 fit in front? in rear?
> ...


- 400wH battery: Smaller than most these days, but it will still get you 15-30 miles of range. 
- SunTour fork with 34mm stanchions - I have that same fork on a Haibike hardtail and it works pretty well. It doesn't have a lot of small bump compliance though. 
- 120mm rear travel and 130mm front: good for trail use, but not for really gnarly trails. 
- I haven't kept up with Giant's motors, but they are basically Yamaha motors with Giant's custom tuning, kind of like how Specialized uses Brose motors but uses their own electronics. Yamaha motors are very reliable. 75nm of torque will get you up just about anything. 
- No dropper post. I have to have one now, but YMMV. 
- The Tektro brakes are very good. The derailleur/cassette are "only" 10-speed, but it has good range.

The bike looks very solid, with only one eye-opener: it has 141mm spacing in the rear with a standard quick release. Most FS bikes have switched to thru-axles front and rear. Apparently this new standard is being used on some lower-mid range bikes like the Stance E+ 2. Like we need yet *another* rear axle standard floating around.

https://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/boost-141-rear-hubs-141mm-x-9mm-qr-boost-1095401.html

You would have to check with the dealer to see if 2.8" would fit.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

The bike looks alot like their $1600 non eBike. The price seems high for what you get. You should be able to put a 2.8 tire on that bike. 

I would look into the KHS e6555, they have the 2019 bikes on sale with a shimano 8000 motor and fox suspension with 150/140 travel that you might get for about the same price.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

TheBikeStore said:


> The bike looks alot like their $1600 non eBike. The price seems high for what you get. You should be able to put a 2.8 tire on that bike.
> 
> I would look into the KHS e6555, they have the 2019 bikes on sale with a shimano 8000 motor and fox suspension with 150/140 travel that you might get for about the same price.


Until they are proven reliable i will not give a $ for Shimano systems.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

All store bought ebikes are high in price for what you get. The only appealing aspect is the sleek look of that ebike because it would take a lot fo the average joe to even realize it is an ebike.

The 400 Watt-Hour battery is too small, almost useless. Whats the battery voltage? 36V makes it a 11Ah battery, so its using like a 2.75Ah battery, so maybe its 2.9Ah 10A 18650's.



TheBikeStore said:


> The price seems high for what you get.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> - 400wH battery: Smaller than most these days, but it will still get you 15-30 miles of range.
> - SunTour fork with 34mm stanchions - I have that same fork on a Haibike hardtail and it works pretty well. It doesn't have a lot of small bump compliance though.
> - 120mm rear travel and 130mm front: good for trail use, but not for really gnarly trails.
> - I haven't kept up with Giant's motors, but they are basically Yamaha motors with Giant's custom tuning, kind of like how Specialized uses Brose motors but uses their own electronics. Yamaha motors are very reliable. 75nm of torque will get you up just about anything.
> ...


Thanks. I am aware that to hit that price they save money at a few places. 2 hours ago a LBS i went to has a small, my size but some miles away so it will be shipped and within a few days i might get the 10 min test. Checking if 2.8 are an option ... I just trust more the Yamaha and maybe the new Bosch will also prove that it is reliable.
120-130 is enough for what i do.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

33red said:


> Until they are proven reliable i will not give a $ for Shimano systems.


I have over 1000 miles on my personal shimano 8000 equipped bike and have sold several others without a single issue. Well I did have a customer get a bunk charger/battery. So with only 1 issue. 

...If you want reliability, put a bafang bbs02 on an old bike and forget about it. I have a customer who has ridden 15,000+ miles on a $600 motor. Not the same creatures, I understand that...


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

33red said:


> Yesterday i was surprised when i saw a FS for 4,000$ canadian.
> Tomorrow i will try to see one but they are pretty much sold out.
> Ya, it seems our importer buys about 10% more than the presold. Basicaly most shops will not have our size and the wharehouse only has XS.
> The rims seems OK but would a 2.8 fit in front? in rear?
> ...


Seems OK for the price but I would spend more for a Trance to get the Maestro rear suspension. My old Trek Liquid had the same kind of bendy-seatstay suspension and it was good enough but the eTrance is spectacularly good.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

matt4x4 said:


> All store bought ebikes are high in price for what you get. The only appealing aspect is the sleek look of that ebike because it would take a lot fo the average joe to even realize it is an ebike.
> 
> The 400 Watt-Hour battery is too small, almost useless. Whats the battery voltage? 36V makes it a 11Ah battery, so its using like a 2.75Ah battery, so maybe its 2.9Ah 10A 18650's.


That 400 watt-hours would get me 4000 feet of climbing at 100 percent assist or 40 miles on rolling terrain and I weigh 193 lbs. Not useless just not as good as a bigger battery. Yamaha bike motors are pretty efficient and the OP isn't carrying nearly as much weight as I am, I suspect.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

hikerdave said:


> That 400 watt-hours would get me 4000 feet of climbing at 100 percent assist or 40 miles on rolling terrain and I weigh 193 lbs. Not useless just not as good as a bigger battery. Yamaha bike motors are pretty efficient and the OP isn't carrying nearly as much weight as I am, I suspect.


At 130 pounds, i am used to pedaling 4 hrs, it will be enough. Just think about buying a 6,000$ bike = more depreciation, more expensive battery to replace.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

A Fezarri Wire Peak for $3600 USD is more bike in my opinion at a little more expense.
Plus you can return it if you do not like it.
Comes with 2.8 tires and 500wh Shimano battery


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah they can say whatever they want, its until you actually want to return it where the rubber meets the road. Sounds like an info commercial promise.



highroad 2 said:


> A Fezarri Wire Peak for $3600 USD is more bike in my opinion at a little more expense.
> Plus you can return it if you do not like it.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I had not heard of 141qr before. Since you can interchange between 135qr and 142ta on alot of bikes it shouldn't be an issue in terms of compatibility, but I would prefer a thru axle.


----------

